# A Work In Progress!  Massive Stash!



## MizzMAC (Mar 23, 2007)

I love looking at everyone's huge stash pics!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   It's like christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought I'd do some of my own stash!   This is a work in progress as it would take me quite a long time to take pictures of all I have lol!

Keep checking back as I update the page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just click the thumbnails for a larger view of the picture!
*
Urban Decay Shadow Collection:
*




*More UD Shadows (Closed):*





*More UD Shadows (Opened):*




_*

Urban Decay Heavy Metal Glitter Liners:





Dior Palettes, Makeup, Etc...:*_





_*Close Ups of Dior Stuff:*_





























_*Philosphy Lipglosses:*_





*Givenchy:*





*Vincent Longo:*





_*Stila (Closed):*_








*Stila (Opened):*











_*Too Faced:*_














_*Bourjois Paris:*_





*MAC Palettes (Open):*








_*
MAC Palettes (Closed):*_









*MAC Lipglasses, Glosses, Etc...:*





*MAC Shadesticks:*





*MAC Eyeshadows:*




_*

MAC Quads:





MAC Glitter Liners:





MAC Eyeliners:





Pop Beauty Various Items:*_





_*Bare Escentuals Mascaras:*_





*Benefit:*


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 23, 2007)

great variety!


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 24, 2007)

Ahh, don't you love those Stila eye shadows!? 

How do you like the Philosophy lipglosses? Are they sticky/tacky?


----------



## macface (Mar 24, 2007)

looks really  expensive.


----------



## MizzMAC (Mar 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SELFstyled* 

 
_Ahh, don't you love those Stila eye shadows!? 

How do you like the Philosophy lipglosses? Are they sticky/tacky? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They really make some nice stuff!   I try never to pay full price though lol!   I go to the local CCO and get them when they are reduced!  

At first I thought they were pretty sticky and very tacky yuk!   I use the philosophy Kiss Me Gloss all the time and that goes on so wet and shiny!  I had hopes that the flavored glosses would be the same but when I got them they ended up being horrible.  But they have grown on me and I do like them now!!!!!!!  






 Worth a try!


----------



## astronaut (Mar 24, 2007)

I really hate you for your UD shadows collection... I'm sooo jealous


----------



## eowyn797 (Mar 24, 2007)

heh, i love UD packaging


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 24, 2007)

very nice


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 24, 2007)

OOOOOOOhhhhh wow nice and expensive collection. I see u like palettes...and im totally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ing over ur dior palettes and ur UD e/s


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 24, 2007)

Beautiful collection.. I dont even want to get started taking pictures of mine whew! What makes me think is if I can use it all up within a few years.Its always fun looking at Stashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers!


----------



## bli5s (Mar 26, 2007)

OMG!!! you have almost the benefit in boxes!!! YOu should buy Benefit "10". It's really pretty!! Purchase that and you have the whole collection!!! Love the Dior pallete


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 26, 2007)

omg I'm going to steal all your Philosophy glosses haha!  but seriously this is an awesome collection!  I love the variety of brands and products you have!  It's so pretty to look at!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 26, 2007)

W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 W, you have great collection!​


----------



## Kim. (Mar 26, 2007)

Awsome collection, so much variety! What are all those round too faced duos called? They're gorgeous


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow!  I wanna come over and play with your non-mac makeup!!  Nice collection!!


----------



## MizzMAC (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL thanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Always nice to share the addiction with people that really understand it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be adding more insanity later today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kim the shadow duos are:

Steel Magnolias (lime sparkle/ pink foil)
Lucky Charms (emerald foil/ gilded rose)
Boy Toy (frozen rose/ pink sugar duo-chrome)
Fantasy Island (peacock blue/ glided lime)

I believe those are it but I'll double check when I get home! 

If you don't mind the old packaging you can find the shadow duos on e-bay for like $5.99-$7.99 each!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








You're all welcome over to play with my makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but you have to bring yours too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice collection and I love the variety !!


----------



## dreamqueen (Mar 29, 2007)

Awesome collection!!!! Esp. your stila and givenchy!


----------

